# Places to Ride Around NC



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well i usually ride at Busco Beach and i went to Big Wood and am looking some other places to ride.

i like the type of riding that busco has but i didn't like Big Woods at all. i think the reason i didn't like big woods was because almost everyone of the trails were under at least 2 foot of water most of time 3' lol (we have been having a lot of rain). 

any advice or where to go next?? i was thinking Carolina Adventure World but hate to take another 2+ hour trip for nothing lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i saw a show on tv a while back where they visited carolina adventure world and it looked like good stuff. good lookin trails and races. good accomodations too. prolly real pricy though


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think Carolina Adventure World is only $25 for all day were busco is $15. from what Ive seen it looks good but big woods looked a lot better in the videos also so thats what makes me nervous


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Carolina Adventure World was very nice when i went. Me and 3 buddies went last year and had a ball and wish we could've stayed longer. Mud pits to mess around in, very nice/fun trails. Some holes were nasty and made you work yourself/quad and some pretty fun hill climbs also. We went on a weekday and barely saw any other quads there, it was quite nice. Facilities are top notch also. You're not too far from me(hour or so) and me and my buddies are talking about making another trip so if you'd like you could come along.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea let me know me and a few buddies might tag along


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

how far is it from durham?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

its in SC under Charlotte i think


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea it's right below Charlotte. It's close to Rock Hill, SC. I want to say it was about 3-3.5 hours from durham, could be wrong though.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

o ok. im bout 3 hours from charlotte. i want to ride down there but its kinda far.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

heck I'm farther than you lol I'm just ready to ride somewhere different. I'm going to try west Virgina in the spring i think


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah i wanna go th wv also. lol. my buddys have been twice but they always ask me like 2 days before they go and i cant get off work.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^lol same here or i make plans and they fall through


----------

